# Is my Power Supply faulty?



## sleighedalive (Aug 23, 2008)

My son has a DELL Dimension C521 he turned it on this morning and the fans at the front and back continuously run but the computer does nothing. Also anything plugged into a USB port does not appear to be on and the Yellow AUX PWR LED on the mother board is on when the mains cable is plugged in and goes off after a few seconds when the mains cable is removed. I suspect the Power Supply , does any out there have any info on what voltages i can check for with my multimeter to confirm the power supply is faulty.

The Dell label on the Power Supply says MODEL NO. L280P-01

The Made in China Bar code label says CN-OMH596-71615-698-OA5F.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

how old is this rig?


----------



## sleighedalive (Aug 23, 2008)

1 year and 9 months. My son's xmas present in 2006.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try using this> http://pinouts.ru/Power/atx_v2_pinout.shtml

What are the Dell Diagnostic lights reading?


----------



## sleighedalive (Aug 23, 2008)

Checked those voltages and they all look OK.

No diagnostic lights come on at all, at any time.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

if the diagnostic lights below the usb ports are not lighting up in the back, the motherboard is dead.


----------



## sleighedalive (Aug 23, 2008)

Replaced mother board and computer now works OK. Thanks for your help.


----------

